# Gun lube and digital scale



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

I came across a post on the USCCA board about this lube.Has anyone used this stuff It sounds great if it works. Would you recommend using it on a brand new rifle before barrel breakin??http://www.militec.com/ I am also looking into a digital scale my budget says I need to stay under $100. can someone recommend a scale??
__________________


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I've not used the miltec lube, but it is spoken of very highly on some of the other forums I frequent. 

As for < $100 digital scales, I'd say to stick with a beam scale like the RCBS 505 if you are limited on funds. They are very accurate and work quite well.

I picked up the Franklin Arsenal digital scale that runs around $50 and it drove me nuts. It required constant calibrating. Also, I measure powder between every 10 rounds and it would have turned itself off requiring me to reset the scale every time I used it. Maybe some else will have other recommendations.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I never seen the need for a digi scale. The old beam scale I've used since Mr. Flintstone sold it to me works just fine. I've heard about the turning off stuff and that would cause me to use it as a target and I already have enough of those around here anyway.

as to the lube. I've not seen it. What's supposed to be in it anyway?


----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks that will save me some money:smt023


----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

*traded for reloading stuff*

I am just getting started and I found some stuff on craigs list and traded for it Can someone tell me if what I got is good and what I need to add ???
Everything is from LEE
1 powder dispenser 20.00 retails for 25.99

1 scale 20.00 retails for 25.00

2 presses, 1 d-press 65.00 retails for 75.00 and loader press 20.00 retails for 25.49

priming die set 15.00

priming tool 10.00

2 sets of dies. each has de primer/shaper, seater, and crimp. for .270 win, and .40cal. pistol 30.00 a set

1 reloading manual 40.00

Do you recommend a tumbler?? 
THANKS


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

I am liking this...
http://www.militec.com/

thanks for the info


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

The Lee equipement is inexpensive, but reasonably good quality. I find their single stage presses and dies to be of good quality. Most of their other products are just ok compared to the competition.

I would add a primer pocket cleaner to your list. It allows you to get all the crud out of the primer pocket and ensure that the new primer will seat correctly.

I would also set aside money for replacing the scale with something much better. The Lee scale is very accurate, just really hard to work because of the way they use the lines to figure out the weight. The RCBS 505 is one that I recommend.

A tumbler of some sort is not required, but a good idea in the long run. Having the cases clean will help you see any defects as you inspect them. Clean, shiny cases also make me feel good about myself!

Manuals - a reloader can never have too many reloading books!



Tracker said:


> I am just getting started and I found some stuff on craigs list and traded for it Can someone tell me if what I got is good and what I need to add ???
> Everything is from LEE
> 1 powder dispenser 20.00 retails for 25.99
> 
> ...


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Tracker said:


> I am just getting started and I found some stuff on craigs list and traded for it Can someone tell me if what I got is good and what I need to add ???
> Everything is from LEE
> 1 powder dispenser 20.00 retails for 25.99
> 
> ...


The prices are ok but for what you are paying you could get it all new for just a bit more. Check out http://www.midwayusa.com/ and do a bit of price checking.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Lyman Pro 1200 Turbo Tumbler I have 2 they work great. You might want a progressive for the pistols.


----------

